

Better Disagreement - loup-vaillant
http://lesswrong.com/lw/85h/better_disagreement/

======
dconway
I'm reminded of something I studied in a Communication Theory course in
college, but can't remember the title of, and so am having a difficult time
find on Google. Some psych researcher / professor proposed that there were
four strategies used to deal with cognitive dissonance. The most effective of
them was taking what the opposition states as a negative and turning it into a
positive. For example:

Opposition: X presidential candidate wants to cut Y from the budget. That's
terrible since it will hurt the poor the most. You: Actually, it's great. If
you look at Z statistic, you'll see that removing Y helps the rich AND the
poor. Opposition: Huh, so it does.

This is obviously way simplified, but does anyone know the name of that
theory?

